# New HK P30L



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Finally got a chance to take my new P30L to the range. Ended up taking 400 rounds of ammo: 300 of Magtec 124 gr and 100 of WWB 115 gr. Long story short she ate all 400 bullets without failure of any kind. It even handled my g/f and her limp-wristing. I love this thing. Shoots great, very accurate, and very easy to control. I took a pic of one of my better targets: 21', 15 rounds, offhand. It has a pretty long trigger reset, which is my biggest/ only complaint, but it shoots smooth as silk.










I ended up selling two guns to buy this one and I ain't looking back.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice! I'd say she's a shooter and so are you. Not sure I could duplicate that off hand with one of my 1911's. Nice job.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Nice shooting and very nice pistol.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks like it does it's part if you do yours, what else can one ask for? :smt023


----------



## JDar (Jan 20, 2008)

<<<It has a pretty long trigger reset, which is my biggest/ only complaint, but it shoots smooth as silk.>>>

I really like my P30, too.

See if you find this true on yours--although the potential for forward travel of the trigger is long the actual reset occurs quickly in the first part of that travel and you don't have to "let it all the way out." See if that works if it makes sense!


----------

